# Gallery & Scraps



## FlamingLizard (May 30, 2011)

Yeah I've been using FA for a while now but just started submitting stuff not too long ago and I really have no idea what the difference between "Gallery" and "Scraps" is.


----------



## Xenke (May 30, 2011)

Things submitted to the gallery show up on the front page.

Things submitted to scraps do not.

People watching you will get a notification if you submit to either.


----------



## FlamingLizard (May 30, 2011)

Well my next question would be why does it matter if something shows up on the front page or not. It's literally only there for a minute tops before it's pushed out and you need to go to browse/search to find it.


----------



## Xenke (May 30, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> Well my next question would be why does it matter if something shows up on the front page or not. It's literally only there for a minute tops before it's pushed out and you need to go to browse/search to find it.


 
Because some people will still see it?

If you submit nothing to your gallery no one will ever see it.


----------



## FlamingLizard (May 30, 2011)

Well with only just over 100 page views, I need all the views I can get lol. But my stuff never gets viewed from the front page as far as I can tell.


----------



## Aden (May 30, 2011)

What is this, a competition
Just submit the best stuff you can and disregard the stats


----------



## FlamingLizard (May 31, 2011)

i know it's not a competition, but I'm literally getting no views and that sucks :-/


----------



## Xenke (May 31, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> i know it's not a competition, but I'm literally getting no views and that sucks :-/


 
Submit more things.


----------



## Stratelier (May 31, 2011)

Most people use Scraps for rough and/or unfinished work that they feel just doesn't match the same level of quality/effort they put into their Gallery submissions (and therefore don't want them displayed alongside it).  It's a common distinction that you see on many art sites.


----------



## Konda (Jun 5, 2011)

I was thinking this very thing lately. What is a scraps gallery for, it seems like a pointless distinction. Are scraps for mature works? Are they for art that doesn't have as many views? Are they for works that are over a year old? no, no, and no. Scraps are whatever the uploader decides to put into scraps. :i

To answer the OP's question
 - as was pointed out, scraps don't go on the front page.
 - Scraps don't appear in the 10 most recent submissions on your page.
 - (obviously) they don't appear in your gallery, everyone has to click scraps to see them

Question is, why use scraps on FA?? well that's a good question indeed
- Your profile ID pic has to be from your scraps.
 - Watchers still get notified, so maybe you want to show something to just your faithful followers. (dunno if this is logical)
 - You are uploading something against the rules or just something like a meme, desktop, screencap, photo or something, and don't need it to be on the front page.
 - To control what 10 newest submissions appear on your page
 - as just some way to organize your gallery. (For example, having only your best work appear in your gallery.) Or as an alternative to deleting submissions.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 6, 2011)

I use it to upload stuff that I think is crap but my watchers might like :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> i know it's not a competition, but I'm literally getting no views and that sucks :-/



Practice more and draw better. There's plenty of beginner art on FA. There's less high quality art. The only way that's going to happen is to stop whining about views and start taking a good look at your art and work on your craft.


----------



## FlamingLizard (Jun 6, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Practice more and draw better. There's plenty of beginner art on FA. There's less high quality art. The only way that's going to happen is to stop whining about views and start taking a good look at your art and work on your craft.



This is kind of off topic from what my opening post was so I get it. Any more posts be able the topic at hand please.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> This is kind of off topic from what my opening post was so I get it. Any more posts be able the topic at hand please.




Please.... yes it is  I'm replying to YOUR posts on YOUR thread.




FlamingLizard said:


> Well with only just over 100 page views, I need all the views I can get lol. But my stuff never gets viewed from the front page as far as I can tell.


 
Then stop making posts like this: 





FlamingLizard said:


> i know it's not a competition, but I'm literally getting no views and that sucks :-/



You got your answer between the difference between gallery and scraps. It doesn't solve the actual problem you have does it?

I'm addressing the actual problem you DO have.


----------

